# Wadsworth man makes final four on History's 'Top Shot' show



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

WADSWORTH --*A*Northeast Ohio law enforcement firearms instructor will go*for the title of America's Top Shot and $100,000 this Sunday.









More...


----------

